# Check this a New Snoway



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

http://www.snoway.com/index.cfm/act/plow/s/37


----------



## smokin4by (Dec 21, 2009)

not too bad....but i'm not to convenced it holds 2x the snow of other winged plows with wings 1/2 of the size??

i might still look into these as the season gets closer. i'm still not a fan of the removable wings. just seems like more of a hassle to deal with.

will these wings go to a box position too?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

smokin4by;1042336 said:


> will these wings go to a box position too?


You know what I know.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Looks like a good unit, manageable weight.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

What "wing" plow did they compare it to? Those wings look pretty small to really move much. Nice plow otherwise, the downpressure must really scrape well.


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Its time for sno-way to man up and come back to plowsite!


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

lawn king;1042631 said:


> Its time for sno-way to man up and come back to plowsite!


they shudnt be allowed back ,,, bunch o biatches


----------



## bhmjwp (Dec 12, 2005)

Hello Basher-is this new Sno-way like the Speedwing? Spring loaded wings. I thought I had read somewhere about this. The reason I ask is that for a scoop plow the Speedwing is about as simple as it gets. And I like simple when it comed to plows in the dead of winter.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

bhmjwp;1043554 said:


> Hello Basher-is this new Sno-way like the Speedwing? Spring loaded wings..


The 29R is real different from the speedwing. I saw one earlier in the week. they are basicly a 29HD with spring return hydraulically extended wings. the wings rotate 90 degrees from the straight blade conformation to a box pusher. you can stop them at any point in between


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

2COR517;1042544 said:


> Looks like a good unit, manageable weight.


Better than a Fisher ??????.....:waving:.......:laughing:


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Matson Snow;1043624 said:


> Better than a Fisher ??????.....:waving:.......:laughing:


Most certainly different


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Matson Snow;1043624 said:


> Better than a Fisher ??????.....:waving:.......:laughing:


Fisher....Fisher....hmm. Sounds familiar


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

I'll buy one if they put a trip edge on it......


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

basher;1043565 said:


> The 29R is real different from the speedwing. I saw one earlier in the week. they are basicly a 29HD with spring return hydraulically extended wings. the wings rotate 90 degrees from the straight blade conformation to a box pusher. you can stop them at any point in between


Sounds like a much simpler setup, less problems down the road. Is there any wings that can be added to the wings? Hope that makes sense


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

plowguy43;1043731 said:


> Is there any wings that can be added to the wings? Hope that makes sense


No, not by factory design. I would hesitate before I added aftermarket wing also. The unit is engineered to handle the existing load. Increasing that load could have detrimental effects.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

thats too bad, they just look small- maybe its just the pictures.


----------



## smokin4by (Dec 21, 2009)

i'd like to see one working before i put too much thought in it. when they post a link let me know if you would


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

smokin4by;1044239 said:


> i'd like to see one working before i put too much thought in it. when they post a link let me know if you would


http://www.snoway.com/index.cfm/act/plow/s/37


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

I wish Noway luck... Except the only problem is the wings are the same old $hitty Revolution design which bends and breaks and cracks right where there mounted in that curve weld


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

You can tell all that from a couple pics?

BTW, everyone knows you had problems with your Snoway. It's kinda old at this point.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Triple L;1044268 said:


> I wish Noway luck... Except the only problem is the wings are the same old $hitty Revolution design which bends and breaks and cracks right where there mounted in that curve weld


Wrong on a few counts, 
first; they are a totally different wing, hinge, spring,etc 
second; you used the wrong form of _there_ you are not referring to a place, you wanted the contractual _they're_the conversational form of _they are_



2COR517;1044272 said:


> You can tell all that from a couple pics?
> 
> BTW, everyone knows you had problems with your Snoway. It's kinda old at this point.


He doesn't have a Snoway, he sold it, claimed to get almost what he paid.

That's one of the big problems with the Internet, no accountability so you end up with either a to heavily moderated site lacking unbiased opinion or a site that requires careful filtering between disguised salesman, informed participants, individuals with hidden agendas and those with a bone to pick.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

basher;1044292 said:


> Wrong on a few counts,
> first; they are a totally different wing, hinge, spring,etc
> second; you used the wrong form of _there_ you are not referring to a place, you wanted the contractual _they're_the conversational form of _they are_
> 
> ...


Settle down man, Maby those wings are resigned, Im just calling it as i see it, and from what i seen those are a very very similar design.... Once they come out with more pictures u can prove me wrong and I'll gladly give you and snoway credit

" a site lacking unbiased opinion" An unbiased opinion is exactly what your getting, And hay, There were many many people that said it looks like a joke before I did incase you didnt notice....

And just so you and everyone know, I did sell my Rev for $7000 and I kept the wings ( and I'll give snoway a big  cause they did actually build thier optional wing extensions very well)

Maby your the one with the hidden agenda..............


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

JMO.....

But Basher and 2 cor, Lets hear what everyone else thinks if these pics dont look a tad bit similar....


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

Fight Fight Fight!!!!

I know Chad, so I know this is a bit biased, but I know what he went through with that machine and the lack of support that he got. Everyone has a lemon, and I think that we can forgive sno-way for that, but the way he was treated was absolute BS, and that isn't biased, it is what it is. I buy two blades a year on average, and really did like the look of the new sno-way blades, because of how they treated Chad and the way that a few other members were dealt with, they will never see a sale from me unless they really go above and beyond.

I know Chad can annoy you with these little digs Basher, but I think if you had been in his position, you would have probably done more.

I believe that is his right to post his issues with Sno-way, and if you were to step back and take sno-way out of it and just look at it as a company that dealt with someone a certain way, you would probably not have as many issues with it.

Anyway, round two - Fight!


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Triple L;1044343 said:


> Settle down man, Maby (maybe) those wings are resigned,(redesigned) Im (I'm)just calling it as i see it, and from what i seen those are a very very similar design....
> 
> You have incredible powers of observation, to be able to tell all that from one front shot of a blade.
> 
> ...


So you got 7K for plow that retails in the mid 6K range. Pretty sweet, I don't hide my agenda.



Pristine PM ltd;1044354 said:


> Fight Fight Fight!!!!
> 
> I know Chad, so I know this is a bit biased, but I know what he went through with that machine and the lack of support that he got. Everyone has a lemon, and I think that we can forgive sno-way for that, but the way he was treated was absolute BS, and that isn't biased, it is what it is. I buy two blades a year on average, and really did like the look of the new sno-way blades, because of how they treated Chad and the way that a few other members were dealt with, they will never see a sale from me unless they really go above and beyond.
> 
> ...


This is my last post in this thread so rip me apart guys. I'm sure you have well thought out concise arguments for all my points. I just wonder how a guy that drives a truck that has a history of eating the back end out of transfer cases and breaking the front frame, uses tractors that are cursed regularly in these parts as the support sucks, pick this particular manufacturer to attack. Yes he has the right to state his opinion but if it's going to be negative he should at least stick to known facts and not weave a tale based on assumptions and a bad temper.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

2COR517;1044272 said:


> You can tell all that from a couple pics?
> 
> *BTW, everyone knows you had problems with your Snoway. It's kinda old at this point.*


Thats funny right there....At least I think you said that to be funny:laughing:


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm glad you enjoyed it....


----------



## bhmjwp (Dec 12, 2005)

Basher, thank you for your original post. I come on here to learn and see new products. Its up to me to make my decisions and live with them. All the negatives just get annoying and takes away from the benefit of websites. I learned about down pressure on here-and have never looked back! Learned about Speedwing plows-best plows I've ever bought. I bet if I search I could find a 100 negative posts to each. If anyone wonders why the good guys and sponsors leave-this thread is a good illustration.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

basher;1044292 said:


> Wrong on a few counts,
> first; they are a totally different wing, hinge, spring,etc
> .


Basher - I know you said you wouldn't post again in this thread, But since your a Snoway dealer and you will never bash snoway due to obvious reasons... Could you point on the differences in the "Totally different wing, hinge, spring, ect." With the "New" blade VS. My broke down FLAWED DESIGN Revolution for all of us :waving:


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

I have seen a prototype of the 29R for maybe five minutes in the rain, so I am not in the position to comment the similarities or differences between the 29R and the Revo hinges. Obviously they are totally different units; you cannot make an "apples to apples" comparison. Nor am I going to argue there were issues with early Revo units. But I cannot give you details or offer a comparison of even a part of the two not having the opportunity to compare them side to side. Just as you are unable to comment on the product Snoway is selling today either 29R or Revo. The 29R and even the Revoluton at dealers now are an entirely different unit then the plow you are familiar with. About the only thing the same is the concept. In the case of the Revolution (and the rest of the Mega series) Snoway has continued to refine and improve the plow while you continue to comment on the qualitys of a first production year model. When you consider the 29R you are talking about is a smaller overall unit (12% narrower) with narrower wings, less rotation, with less mass pushing it and less mass in front of it the loads will be considerably less. You said "_I'll give snoway a big  cause they did actually build thier optional wing extensions very well_" and since these wings remind me of the removable wings only hinged then your only issue would be the hinges. Obviously since the rotation is different the hinge design must be different and point to the fact that you are expressing an opinion based on what considering the design differences is soundless supposition.

I am familiar with the 29 lift and hydraulics system and will say the 29 series has never been accused of being either weak or slow. It has one of the lowest amp draws of any unit on the market and performed well in the 29HD series in an eight foot length with the nine inch scoop wings that impressed you. So if it held up in a 9 foot six inch length I think it will do fine in an 8 foot ten inch length. Time will tell.:waving:


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Your post was a little hard to follow, is the 29R is using a completely different pump and hydrulic system then the mega blade series?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Now I’m confused. I thought we were discussing the hinges on the wings this is the first you have mentioned the pump. But since you asked so nice. 

If you are asking about the gear pump I don’t know but would imagine they do. The SMO-1system shares end head, coils, cartridges, reservoir with the exception of the 22 series motor and I believe gear pump though out the entire line, 22,26,29,32 and Mega, though of course components and the manifolds change between a four, six and ten valve design though out the line. If you are asking about power unit as a whole then I will say the Revolution you had 3 years ago and today’s 29R/Revo are extremely different. As for the similarities between the 29R and today’s Revolution I do not know. Supposition would lead me to say no not entirely. I would imagine they share end head, reservoir, motor, pump, manifold, valve type, quantity and geometry, but differ in pressure relief settings, crossover relief settings and possibly have different check valves. The size of cylinders and fluid flow requirements would be very different between the scissors lift 29R series and the straight lift Mega. Again I spent minimal time with the unit; never put a piece of test equipment to it, had no opportunity to see it function under load. Visual inspection showed it to have longer manifold then previous versions of the ten valve manifold but again I only had a cursory look.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Triple L;1044477 said:


> Your post was a little hard to follow, is the 29R is using a completely different pump and hydrulic system then the mega blade series?


 The only similarities between your previously owed first gen Mega and this 29R is the fact that they're both the same color, sold by Snoway and use a movable wing technology. The 29R uses a completely different lifting method (one that's been long proven for years), it's both lighter and shorter as well as simpler. Reducing both power consumption and pump load.

Basically like comparing apples to oranges. They may both be somewhat round and come from a tree but are very dissimilar in their composition.

I bought a new Toro last year and it's been nothing but a pile of trash from day one. So following your thought process I'll have to assume they all are and always will be. Guess I should hop over to the equipment forums and let everyone know.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

B&B;1044505 said:


> I bought a new Toro last year and it's been nothing but a pile of trash from day one. So following your thought process I'll have to assume they all are and always will be. Guess I should hop over to the equipment forums and let everyone know.


Except I'd second you on that and agree 100%


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

For Snoway and their dealers I hope they have all these problems ironed out and I wish them all the best of luck. It might take a bit of time to get their reputation back in order.


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

B&B;1044505 said:


> I bought a new Toro last year and it's been nothing but a pile of trash from day one. .


I'm looking to buy a few Toro's this year. I'm very curious to know which one you bought.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Friend of mine has two brand new Kubota diesel mowers. They have been at the shop more than he has used them. Transmission problems. The new Walker Super Bee eats deck spindles for morning snack. That has been at the shop more than he uses it, too.

Meanwhile, the Kohler equipped Toros keep plugging along.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

2COR517;1044600 said:


> Friend of mine has two brand new Kubota diesel mowers. They have been at the shop more than he has used them. Transmission problems. The new Walker Super Bee eats deck spindles for morning snack. That has been at the shop more than he uses it, too.
> 
> Meanwhile, the Kohler equipped Toros keep plugging along.


I have a buddy that just swaped 10 Scags of various types and sizes in for Toros and is loving them. Cited service and support.

I think he still has a half a dozen Scags sitting in a garage for sale, riders and walk behinds.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a toro 22" self propelled 5.5HP mower that was my grandfather's who passed away in 2003. I believe its a 2000 model. Starts first pull every spring, fresh gas or not. 

I'm impressed with toro....


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Maybe we should move this to Lawnsite.:laughing:


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm sure if toro made a plow it would be reliable. I'm a believer. 

So we are all in agreement that a Curtis is the best plow availabe?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

plowguy43;1044786 said:


> I'm sure if toro made a plow it would be reliable. I'm a believer.
> 
> So we are all in agreement that a Curtis is the best plow availabe?


Why yes curtis is the best plow they (curtis) make


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

basher;1044604 said:


> I have a buddy that just swaped 10 Scags of various types and sizes in for Toros and is loving them. Cited service and support.
> 
> I think he still has a half a dozen Scags sitting in a garage for sale, riders and walk behinds.


basher i'm interested in getting another rider or two is there a way to get your buddys contact info thanks nick


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

Gravely. Have a 2003 with 1700ish hours on it and its a beauty.


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Triple L;1044268 said:


> I wish Noway luck... Except the only problem is the wings are the same old $hitty Revolution design which bends and breaks and cracks right where there mounted in that curve weld


Did you get any counseling for your plow problems, because its obvious you have anger issues!


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

lawn king;1044887 said:


> Did you get any counseling for your plow problems, because its obvious you have anger issues!


can you not see pictures..... I think I have a reason why after that BS...


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

We all know your story, how could we not! Let it go and move on dude!


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Your the one who brought it back up BUD!

This was becoming a toro thread before you had to put your $0.02 in :waving:


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

nicksplowing;1044816 said:


> basher i'm interested in getting another rider or two is there a way to get your buddys contact info thanks nick


PM sent:waving:


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah lawn king, thanks for derailing this thread to talking about snoway plows....ugh some people.


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

This is a snoway thread, i did not derail anything? Im sure i speak for many snoway owners when i say we are beyond tired of hearing TL's endless whining about his snoway problems! Good god man, put it behind you and move on!


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

lawn king;1044991 said:


> This is a snoway thread, i did not derail anything? Im sure i speak for many snoway owners when i say we are beyond tired of hearing TL's endless whining about his snoway problems! Good god man, put it behind you and move on!


He has moved on in everything but his anger he's whining about his *EX*-Snoway problems



Triple L;1044343 said:


> And just so you and everyone know, I did sell my Rev for $7000 and I kept the wings ( and I'll give snoway a big  cause they did actually build thier optional wing extensions very well)


So he sold it for 7K after a season, pretty nice return on a used plow.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

I do agree I did good selling the Noway, Then I went and bought a Boss 9.2VXT for $5200 brand new and its been flawless... People around here told me I shouldn't buy the Noway to begin with but I didn't listen, And look what I got... Ain't that just something how the Boss is flawless on the same truck, But the Snoway couldn't stay together for 2 weeks and my friend that bought a Rev is STILL struggling with unresolved issues with his.... Dosent that tell you something???


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

What did you do with those Snoway Wings you liked so much.?


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

basher;1045004 said:


> What did you do with those Snoway Wings you liked so much.?


Its already been stated, I put them on my Arctic 8' and turned it into a 9.5, as seen in my sig.... Those wings are great! But it wouldnt surprise me if someone else other then Snoway designed them :laughing:


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

basher;1044998 said:


> So he sold it for 7K after a season, pretty nice return on a used plow.


He paid 9k for the blade so he lost 2k. I do agree Chad should let it go though.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Its kinda funny how this all started from a comment I made on how the wings resemble a revolution (which in all seriousness by looking at the pics they do) and how everyone attacked me from there on in.... I hope basher is proud I even tried spell check


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Triple L;1045013 said:


> Its kinda funny how this all started from a comment I made on how the wings resemble a revolution (which in all seriousness by looking at the pics they do) and how everyone attacked me from there on in.... I hope basher is proud I even tried spell check


I have nothing against you & did not attack you, how about a truce? If you dont have anything good to say about snoway, dont say anything at all?


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

lawn king;1045020t If you dont have anything good to say about snoway said:


> If everyone who owned a Toyota didn't say anything where would we be today.
> 
> If there are problems people need to know. He handled it way better then I would have done. The plow would have been off my truck by the third snowfall. The season is short, the business is competitive and your performance is what makes you different from the competition.


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

cet;1045031 said:


> If everyone who owned a Toyota didn't say anything where would we be today.
> 
> If there are problems people need to know. He handled it way better then I would have done. The plow would have been off my truck by the third snowfall. The season is short, the business is competitive and your performance is what makes you different from the competition.


I agree, but enough is enough. Its become stairway to heaven!


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

As I posted last week, I hope they have everything worked out and are back on track. They have a quality product and had one problem that I hope is fixed. I feel more for the dealers then the manufacturer.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Lawn king- I was being sarcastic. Its a snoway thread that went to toro's, so I was messing with you bringing it back to snoways.


----------

